# First Nude shoot



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

It was harder to get her cloths off than it was to get her infront of the camera


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 16, 2008)

You ought to hold a "Guess what brand of camera this is" contest...


----------



## potownrob (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't get the dial on the right side - those don't look like your typical shutter speeds (??)


----------



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> You ought to hold a "Guess what brand of camera this is" contest...



It's actually fairly obvious, there is a dead giveaway in there.



potownrob said:


> i don't get the dial on the right side - those don't look like your typical shutter speeds (??)



Exposure counter.


----------



## keybq (Nov 16, 2008)

i know its canon, my guess is that it is the AE-1 Program i got that one and i kinda looks like that i think.


----------



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

It's an original AE-1


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 16, 2008)

i would never do such a thing to a canon ae-1 unless i was replacing the film holder that is


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 16, 2008)

"How do you get the dang film outta this sucker?"


----------



## keybq (Nov 16, 2008)

you pull up on the film rewind knob and that opens the back door.


----------



## Battou (Nov 16, 2008)

rom4n301 said:


> i would never do such a thing to a canon ae-1 unless i was replacing the film holder that is



This thing was junk. it was mechnically totaled. Nothing worked properly at all, the meter cable was snapped, mirror linkage is toast and many more, so I figured I would tear it down and use the cosmedic parts for a test run on a paint job. If it looks as good as I hope I intend to paint my functioning AE-1.



PatrickHMS said:


> "How do you get the dang film outta this sucker?"



Prolly a rehtorical question but...That little threaded peice sticking out of the far end, that is where the rewind knob goes, just pull, after the film is rewound of course . Even with out the knob it self it still works to release the back just fine.


----------



## Battou (Nov 22, 2008)

Nothing more?


----------



## Early (Dec 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> It was harder to get her cloths off than it was to get her infront of the camera


Not surprising!  The model's kinda up there in age.:er:


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 2, 2008)

Here's My AE-1, My Dial is in a Different Location...hmm. I'm trying to find a year on this thing! And My dial is Shutter speed!


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2008)

Early said:


> Not surprising!  The model's kinda up there in age.:er:



Yeah those old vererans seem to want more money per shoot than the new commers.:lmao:


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Dammit!!!  Where are the boobies!!!!!!!! Another misleading thread title!!!  Who wants to see a nake camera...  LOL


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Dammit!!!  Where are the boobies!!!!!!!! Another misleading thread title!!!  Who wants to see a nake camera...  LOL


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2008)

AdamBomb said:


> Here's My AE-1, My Dial is in a Different Location...hmm. I'm trying to find a year on this thing! And My dial is Shutter speed!



the bodies production run was from 1976 to 1984 and little was changed, Your Dial is in the right place. If you look you can see the exposure counter right behind the shutter button. That is the dial you are seeing in my shot. I've got two AE-1's and I bought one for my GF. That is a nice clean AE-1 you have there, if it works as good as it looks you should take it out and use it.

Here is my still assembled and working AE-1





Here is my GF's AE-1


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

It works like it's brand new. It was my Dad's camera and it's been left in a hard case for 20-something years. Here's what I have for it:


----------



## Battou (Dec 3, 2008)

That FD 100-200 is absolutely wonderful IMHO, I'm not much for zoom lenses but I use that one more than any other zoom lens. 

I have shots through mine posted in Here


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 3, 2008)

keybq said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> > "How do you get the dang film outta this sucker?"
> ...


He was obviously making a funny.  Notice the quotations, as in, he's not really asking this question, but he's posing it rhetorically in response to the image.  Now picture someone disassembling their AE1 like this to get the film out. 

Is it funny now?


----------

